# Mac Pink Lipstick



## trulynicole (Aug 4, 2010)

I am looking for a wearable pink lipstick from MAC.  I am filipino and about NC42.  
I can never find a good pink.  Please help?


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 4, 2010)

What shade of pink do you like?

One color I would stay away from is Snob. It's way too light and has a strange blue undertone that wouldn't flatter many WOC.


----------



## doomkitteh (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm Malay and a similar colour, I like Bombshell and Cutester from the Hello Kitty collection. Cutester is very sheer which might not be your thing, but I think it's a cute peachy-pink and is good for warm complexions.


----------



## sinergy (Aug 4, 2010)

are you looking for bright pink? or more of a softer one? I really like bright lipstick and im around nc40-42 one that i like a lot right now is Trimming Talk from MAC, not sure if its LE or perm though.


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Aug 4, 2010)

Trimming talk was a LE and it is definitely one of my favorite L/S and I'm a NW43 lol... 

That makes me sad!


----------



## makeba (Aug 4, 2010)

I like Phlox, Creme de Femme and Plumfull which is like a mauve/pink to me. One lippie I hate I didnt get was Petals and Peacocks.


----------



## 2nigurl (Aug 4, 2010)

hey there! im filipino too and nc42, just like you. i uses creme cup.


----------



## mturner0516 (Aug 4, 2010)

For wearable pinks off the top of my head I'd rec sweetie, and hot gossip...if i think of more I'll update.


----------



## trulynicole (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I was looking for any shade of pink but light pinks seem harder to pull off.

Does anyone recommend Hue?  I heard it is a nice pink but I am not sure if it works on WOC.


----------



## makeba (Aug 4, 2010)

Hue is a beautiful light pinky brown color. It reminds me of Hug Me. Its not too light. worn with love nectar lipglass  and BBQ liner it really looks pretty.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Aug 5, 2010)

I love Viva Glam V for a pink. I am nc-42


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 5, 2010)

Also look at Hot Gossip. I'm nc45 and it works well as a softer pink


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 5, 2010)

I love Sweetie.  I'm NW50.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 12, 2011)

Man.  I just bought sweetie and I wanted a throw it on and go pink lip.  It is exactly that but really it does nothing for me.  how are you all wearing this color? maybe it's because of the darker pigmentation in my lips???


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweetie is a lustre finish, which characteristically has a relatively sheer colour payoff.  Block out the colour in your lips to get it to show more true to the tube, or check out a more opaque finish.


----------



## Trigger (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm a Mac nc42-44 loving creme cup.


----------



## mimip63 (Jun 25, 2014)

You might want to try Lovelorn or Up the Amp...


----------

